# Sales Consultant for AT&T



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys, its Brett here, if you need anything let me know, help with setting up Uverse or tablets and phones. I work for corporate and will be able to help you out. If you say you saw this on the forum I will get you an extra 25% off accessories. I am at airport boulevard til March 29, then were closing and moving to 9th and Bayou. 8507482016


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Brett, Got a question for you. We are having to "reset" the modem regularly, almost weekly. While most stuff still works, sometimes the printer wouldn't work, and sometimes tablets won't work. Is there a limit to how much stuff can run off the modem?


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

What modem is it? Is it for Uverse or for DSL? Either way that shouldnt be happening. There is no limit to how many devices that can be connected. Call Uverse at 18002882020 or DSL at 18883212375 for them to get you a new modem.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Brett are you able to transfer the billing responsibility on one of my lines to somebody else and keep the unlimited data plan on that account?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I work with Brett when I got my phone. Great customer service..


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes I am able to do a transfer of service and keep the data plan. Both parties need to be in the store in order to do so because we have to run that persons credit after you release the line. Thanks deeplines I appreciate it!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Brett PM Sent


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Will call ATT Brett. Thanks


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------

